# Best place to get a proper fitting in Miami?



## Dan333sp

I've only had my road bike for about 4 months now, and I adjusted things like seat post height, the stem, my cleats, and my handle bar angle based purely on my best guesswork and some online guidelines to fitting. However, the further I go, the more I realize I need a real fitting expert to help me adjust things because I'm having aches in my neck and feet that shouldn't be happening and haven't gone away as I've gotten used to riding more. I've had my bike tuned up at Mack Cycles on Sunset Dr., but I don't think I want to go there to get a fitting because it seems too impersonal and busy all the time. Anyone have any good mechanics or shops they can recommend in the area from downtown Miami south to maybe Pinecrest or so? While I'm at it, I'd love to find a weekend group or club I could join for some group rides at intermediate paces and distances...


----------



## ewitz

Dan333sp said:


> I've only had my road bike for about 4 months now, and I adjusted things like seat post height, the stem, my cleats, and my handle bar angle based purely on my best guesswork and some online guidelines to fitting. However, the further I go, the more I realize I need a real fitting expert to help me adjust things because I'm having aches in my neck and feet that shouldn't be happening and haven't gone away as I've gotten used to riding more. I've had my bike tuned up at Mack Cycles on Sunset Dr., but I don't think I want to go there to get a fitting because it seems too impersonal and busy all the time. Anyone have any good mechanics or shops they can recommend in the area from downtown Miami south to maybe Pinecrest or so? While I'm at it, I'd love to find a weekend group or club I could join for some group rides at intermediate paces and distances...


There is a ride that leaves from Don Pan on Sunset.


----------



## rePhil

Fitting = http://businesscycles.com/toc.htm


----------



## mtbiker4ever

A good fitting system is Retul but only few places have them...
Alex from Alex bicycle Pro Shop is one of them, it is in Sunrise, fl but it is worth the trip.

http://alexbicycles.com/articles/retul-bicycle-fitting-for-the-digital-age-pg70.htm



and group ride in pinecrest area you can go to

http://www.elitecycling.net/group_rides


----------



## kermit

For the best bike fit in South Florida I'd go to Racer's Edge in Boca. They are expensive! Also try James at Bike Tech at 22 and Coral way. I've gone to him for years. The Bike Tech on bird road has the new Bike Fit system, I haven't done it but it takes about three hours and is very detailed. Hope that helps. I agree with Macks, they are great for clothing sales but not for a fit! Check out Everglades bike club, they have group rides or just go to Key Biscayne!


----------



## CMBravo

*Fitting*



kermit said:


> For the best bike fit in South Florida I'd go to Racer's Edge in Boca. They are expensive! Also try James at Bike Tech at 22 and Coral way. I've gone to him for years. The Bike Tech on bird road has the new Bike Fit system, I haven't done it but it takes about three hours and is very detailed. Hope that helps. I agree with Macks, they are great for clothing sales but not for a fit! Check out Everglades bike club, they have group rides or just go to Key Biscayne!


The folks at Bike Tech are in contact with several local fitters.you might want to call them for a reference


----------

